# I would like adopt a Ragdoll kitten or young cat



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

hi have you had a look on the ragdoll rehome site as we are co-ordinators for the group and have lots of raggies that need rehoming, where abouts do you live?
helen & Allan.

ragsrescue


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi I am in North yorkshire. I have already looked on your site but there is no-one in my area.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

bluebindy123 said:


> Hi I am in North yorkshire. I have already looked on your site but there is no-one in my area.


If you and your home are ok'ed for a rescue then I'm sure a suitable Raggie would be brought up too where you live.


----------



## bluebindy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi we have had a homecheck last Sunday by alovely couple but have not heard anything since then. Not sure if this is good or bad news, but hopefully will be told either way very soon. I feel like an expectant mum but not expecting anything at the moment.:thumbup:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sure they will be in contact soon.


----------

